# Napoli su Mertens e Strootman



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Benitez avrebbe chiesto esplicitamente a De Laurentiis i due giocatori del PSV.
Bigon è in partenza per l'Olanda per trattare.


 due miei pupilli. E noi....


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2013)

Secondo *Di Marzio* il Napoli potrebbe prendere Mertens per una cifra intorno ai *15 milioni*.

Pazzesco,noi sbaviamo su Poli,Diamanti e Cerci e questi vanno a trattare Mertens e Strootman


----------



## iceman. (12 Giugno 2013)

Ma poi 14 per belfodil 15 per mertens...boh hanno praticamente venduto cavani.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Mertens a 15? Allora per Strootman ne devono sborsare qualcosina in più.


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2013)

Non ho parole.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Giugno 2013)

Due acquisti intelligenti.... entrambi farebbero la differenza in serie A


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2013)

Due grandi colpi, il secondo sopratutto.


----------



## MisterBet (12 Giugno 2013)

Strootman non lo prendono...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Giugno 2013)

E' impossibile, perché mai dovrebbero decidere di incatenarsi per tutta la carriera al Napoli?


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo *Di Marzio* il Napoli potrebbe prendere Mertens per una cifra intorno ai *15 milioni*.
> 
> Pazzesco,noi sbaviamo su Poli,Diamanti e Cerci e questi vanno a trattare Mertens e Strootman



e grazie,hanno 65 mln da spendere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2013)

Se vabbè, vincono lo scudetto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e grazie,hanno 65 mln da spendere



Ad oggi non hanno una mazza.Galliani,prima di ufficializzare la vendita di Cavani,non si siederebbe nemmeno al tavolo con l'allenatore per abbozzare qualche sostituto.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Giugno 2013)

Sarò l'unico, ma sarei contento se squadre come Napoli, Roma e Fiorentina si rafforzassero concretamente. Spero che nei prossimi anni una di loro possa arrivare ad insidiare lo strapotere juventino, visto che ormai i sogni di gloria non sono più roba nostra. 
Magari il tutto ci porterebbe ad essere estromessi dalle prime posizioni, ma io voglio un Milan che lotti per i primi posti per meriti propri, non grazie alla mediocrità generale del nostro campionato.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non hanno una mazza.Galliani,prima di ufficializzare la vendita di Cavani,non si siederebbe nemmeno al tavolo con l'allenatore per abbozzare qualche sostituto.



hai detto bene.... Galliani...
Loro sono certi dell'incasso ormai. E , giustamente, si muovono prima. Io, PSV, se vedo che hai ceduto Cavani a 65 cucuzze e mi chiedi Mertens, come minimo ti dico: "Te lo do, ma mi sganci 20 milioni".
Quando una squadra dichiara più o meno esplicitamente di avere soldi da spendere, le altre società giocano al rialzo.
Se il Monaco avesse agito con più saggezza, per Moutinho e James Rodriguez avrebbe speso almeno 20mln in meno.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Giugno 2013)

Il Napoli ha Mertens in pugno. L'affare potrebbe andare in porto già nelle prossime ore.
Nel frattempo si tratta per Strootman, più difficile, e per l'altro esterno del PSV, Lens.


Praticamente il Napoli è su 3 dei 7 giocatori più interessanti dell'Eredivisie.
Lens e Mertens sugli esterni sono DEVASTANTI.
Difficile che prendano Strootman...
Cavolo... 3 miei pupilli... 
Ma porc....
Dovrò guardare il Napoli il prossimo anno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

.......Behrami Strootman
Lens..........................Mertens
.............Hamsik
.....Dzeko.........Insigne

Ma non è che vincono lo scudetto, danno anche una decina di punti alla Juventus


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .......Behrami Strootman
> Lens..........................Mertens
> .............Hamsik
> .....Dzeko.........Insigne
> ...



Con questa rosa e con Benitez in panca, in Cl potranno dire la loro. Se usano i soldi di Chiavani per mettere una rosa del genere, beh rischiano di uscire anche più forti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con questa rosa e con Benitez in panca, in Cl potranno dire la loro. Se usano i soldi di Chiavani per mettere una rosa del genere, beh rischiano di uscire anche più forti.


Si e no arriverà soltanto uno dei tre PSV, però, sognando(loro), con una rosa del genere darebbero le piste anche alla Rubentus e non sto scherzando.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

che tristezza...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .......Behrami Strootman
> Lens..........................Mertens
> .............Hamsik
> .....Dzeko.........Insigne
> ...



L'anno prossimo capodanno tutto l'anno! 

Dai che un pò mi farebbe piacere, non vincono una fava dal paleolitico e magari distruggono la Juve


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .......Behrami Strootman
> Lens..........................Mertens
> .............Hamsik
> .....Dzeko.........Insigne
> ...



Formazione estremamente squilibrata in avanti


----------



## The Ripper (13 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> .......Behrami Strootman
> Lens..........................Mertens
> .............Hamsik
> .....Dzeko.........Insigne
> ...



troppo offensiva. non sarebbe da Benitez
Più probabile (se gioca a 3 dietro):

Lens-Strootman-Beherami-Zuniga
Hamsik
Dzeko-Mertens

oppure
Lens-Strootman-Hamsik-Zuniga
Insigne-Dzeko-Mertens

La difesa a 3 necessita per forza di cose un centrocampo almeno a 4. Lens può fare l'ala, Mertens no, è più offensivo, è un attaccante.

Per me va verso un 3-4-3, un 3-4-1-2 ....
Può anche darsi che si presenta con la difesa a 4.
Per me Strootman non lo prendono e schierano un centrocampo a 4 con Lens-Beherami-Hamsik (a meno che non lo mette esterno) e Zuniga, Mertens, Insigne ai lati della punta.

Se mette la difesa a 4, sicuro come la morte che giocherà col 4-2-3-1 con Lens-Hamsik-Mertens a supporto della punta e dietro di loro Beherami e... a quel punto andrebbe bene anche Strootman volendo.

Sarebbe uno squadrone in ogni caso comunque.


P.s. e se devo essere sincero mi farebbe pure piacere di vedere un ottimo Napoli anche in Europa. Sanno programmare benissimo, erano in serie C fino a qualche anno fa... Sarebbe una bella soddisfazione per il calcio italico e il Sud Italia. Con noi ho perso la speranza.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Con noi ho perso la speranza.



triste realtà...che brutta fine...


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Comunque per adesso il Napoli non ha comprato Lens, ne Dzeko, ne Mertens, ne Strootman


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Comunque per adesso il Napoli non ha comprato Lens, ne Dzeko, ne Mertens, ne Strootman



Può darsi il tutto è legato alla cessione di Cavani. Ma loro si muovono, guardano si informano.

Noi invece abbiamo uno che sta in crociera con la camicia ed il capello messicano a dire sciocchezze ogni 3x2. Con tanto di teatrini ironici.


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Può darsi il tutto è legato alla cessione di Cavani. Ma loro si muovono, guardano si informano.
> 
> Noi invece abbiamo uno che sta in crociera con la camicia ed il capello messicano a dire sciocchezze ogni 3x2. Con tanto di teatrini ironici.



Questo perchè tu vedi in Galliani il male del Milan e pensi che sta in crociera a solo a prendere il Sole.
Io invece penso che anche lui si informa e fa trattative, solo che ovviamente non lo va a dire ai giornalisti


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Questo perchè tu vedi in Galliani il male del Milan e pensi che sta in crociera a solo a prendere il Sole.
> Io invece penso che anche lui si informa e fa trattative, solo che ovviamente non lo va a dire ai giornalisti



Scusami ma queste parole le ho sentite anche l'anno scorso. Anzi non ho idea di quante volte ho sentito queste cose.


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusami ma queste parole le ho sentite anche l'anno scorso. Anzi non ho idea di quante volte ho sentito queste cose.



come stavo dicendo: Sky riporta che da mezz'ora è in corso un incontro tra Galliani e l'agente di Tevez


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2013)

Si beh concordo che per il momento sia solo aria fritta. Le somme si tirano a fine agosto.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (13 Giugno 2013)

Comunque secondo me il Napoli dovrebbe giocare con il 4-2-3-1 che fralaltro è il modulo preferito da Benitez:

De Sanctis
Maggio---Cannavaro---???---Zuniga
-----Behrami---Strootman
Lens---Hamsik----Mertens
--------Dzeko-----


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Lo Zar d'Europa ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me il Napoli dovrebbe giocare con il 4-2-3-1 che fralaltro è il modulo preferito da Benitez:
> 
> De Sanctis
> Maggio---Cannavaro---???---Zuniga
> ...



Se giochi con quella formazione con Maggio e Zuniga come terzini prendi imbarcate a raffica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> L'anno prossimo capodanno tutto l'anno!
> 
> Dai che un pò mi farebbe piacere, non vincono una fava dal paleolitico e magari distruggono la Juve


Ripeto: arriva solo Mertens e sostituiscono Cavani con Belfodil 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Formazione estremamente squilibrata in avanti


Per quale motivo? Per gli esterni?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> troppo offensiva. non sarebbe da Benitez
> Più probabile (se gioca a 3 dietro):
> 
> Lens-Strootman-Beherami-Zuniga
> ...


A quanto pare giocheranno con la difesa a quattro e quindi col 4-2-3-1.


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo? Per gli esterni?



Si per quello, Lens e Mertens sono più attaccanti esterni che centrocampisti; non gli puoi chiedere di coprire tutta la fascia da soli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Si per quello, Lens e Mertens sono più attaccanti esterni che centrocampisti; non gli puoi chiedere di coprire tutta la fascia da soli


Infatti pare che Rafa voglia utilizzare il 4-2-3-1.


----------



## jaws (13 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti pare che Rafa voglia utilizzare il 4-2-3-1.



In quel caso però i terzini non possono essere Maggio e Zuniga come ho letto in un'altra formazione qua sopra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> In quel caso però i terzini non possono essere Maggio e Zuniga come ho letto in un'altra formazione qua sopra


Ah no, assolutamente. Mi auguro per loro che in tal senso operino per gli esterni di difesa.


----------



## almilan (13 Giugno 2013)

strootman con i soldi di chi ????


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

Ag *Strootman*:" *Napoli? L'interesse è reale*, prima la nazionale dopo il futuro".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2013)

Zuniga e Maggio non possono fare gli esterni di difesa, quindi cambiare modulo per loro potrebbe essere comunque rischioso. Devono rivoluzionare la rosa per giocare con il 4-2-3-1.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2013)

Ag Strootman:"*Strootman *in italia? Kevin preferisce la *Premier League*".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2013)

Secondo *Di Marzio* manca soltanto l'ufficialità per Mertens al Napoli.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Giugno 2013)

si parla di 10 milioni...mah...


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> si parla di 10 milioni...mah...



Non ci credo manco se lo vedo.


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ci credo manco se lo vedo.



Ma si, c'ha 26 anni e non stiamo parlando certo di un fenomeno, lui e Lens partono per 15 mln l'uno su per giu! E' Strootman quello che vale tanto, sul campo e sul costo del cartellino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2013)

Ma infatti la cifra dovrebbe essere di 15 milioni circa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma si, c'ha 26 anni e non stiamo parlando certo di un fenomeno, lui e Lens partono per 15 mln l'uno su per giu! E' Strootman quello che vale tanto, sul campo e sul costo del cartellino.



15 è molto diverso da 10 eh,è il 50% in più 
Diciamocelo,10 milioni per uno dei migliori esterni offensivi sul mercato sarebbe tanta roba.


----------

